# Fight Quest show



## bs10927 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wing Chun will be featured in Fight Quest on the Discovery channel.  the boys Doug and Jimmy will be going to HK to train and fight.
Feb. 28.  :bangahead:


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 19, 2009)

Didn't Fight Quest already go the china an learn Wing Chun before. I remember seeing an episode where they learn about the inch punch.

Didn't they already learn about WC or was the other Fight Quest show where they go all around the world to learn and fight other styles.




bs10927 said:


> Wing Chun will be featured in Fight Quest on the Discovery channel. the boys Doug and Jimmy will be going to HK to train and fight.
> Feb. 28. :bangahead:


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Didn't Fight Quest already go the china an learn Wing Chun before. I remember seeing an episode where they learn about the inch punch.
> 
> Didn't they already learn about WC or was the other Fight Quest show where they go all around the world to learn and fight other styles.




That was a different show called Human Weapon.


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2009)

A new season of Fight Quest, or is this a repeat?


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 19, 2009)

it's listed as a new episode on the cable guide.


----------



## crushing (Feb 19, 2009)

According to the website they have done a show on Wushu and the airing of the Wing Chun episode is TBD:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/fight-quest/episodes/episodes.html


Wiki has an airdate of Jan 10, 2009:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_Quest


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwyuReiKxvM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Eq_Z02FQtk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1hVevRW_48&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB8xrbl-wZc&feature=related


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the clips.

I look forward to watching and taping this on February 28th.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting.  I didn't know that new episodes of the show were on the way!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you so true...I totally agree. I am glad you brought the name to my rememberance.




bs10927 said:


> That was a different show called Human Weapon.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 20, 2009)

lol@leung ting saying "you call me, Grand Master Leung Ting"

"now you bow to me"....lol

thanks for the youtube links!!!!


----------



## Beginner's Mind (Feb 20, 2009)

The sparring sessions were disappointing. The opponents showed very little Wing Chun, they were just flailing wildly and, worst of all, kept retreating to a long striking distance. It's they who should have lost on style...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 20, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Thanks for the clips.
> 
> I look forward to watching and taping this on February 28th.


 

Me two it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 20, 2009)

Beginner's Mind said:


> The sparring sessions were disappointing. The opponents showed very little Wing Chun, they were just flailing wildly and, worst of all, kept retreating to a long striking distance. It's they who should have lost on style...


 
I totally agree with you man , at some stages Doug and Jimmy adhered more to the Wing Chun style than the students . Some of those opponents in the final fight were throwing just as many round punches as Doug and Jimmy and kept on backing off .

 I think their guards were a bit too low at times as well which made them vulnerable to the jab , I expected a lot more speed and aggression down the centerline from the Wing Chun guys and getting in close for trapping . 

I reckon they should have put the long haired guy against Doug or Jimmy at least he punched on the centerline and had a decent stance . Their opponents looked pretty young , maybe they weren't that experienced , I dunno . Definitely should have put the long haired guy in and I think we would have seen some skills being exhibited , he was fast and had very tidy hands in my opinion .


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 20, 2009)

Beginner's Mind said:


> The sparring sessions were disappointing. The opponents showed very little Wing Chun, they were just flailing wildly and, worst of all, kept retreating to a long striking distance. It's they who should have lost on style...



ok.  i haven't been doing wing chun for long but is it me or did the wing chun get thrown out the window?   lol  :lfao:
all they did was chain punch.  and the chain punching was crappy. shoulders were moving, leaning forward. hands looked like they were going in circles like feet pedaling a bike. footwork was no good either. no root. no shifting. that's for the FQ guys AND THE STUDENTS.   a hot mess i tell ya!  lol


----------



## skinters (Feb 20, 2009)

and why is everytime they do something about wingchun over there ,they always go to lueng ting? it was the same in,mind,body and kick *** moves.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 20, 2009)

From an outside perspective, it looked like just regular girl boxing. Wild punches and swinging for the fences. No technique at all. 
Now what you see in movies and youtube videos is a lot different than what happens in a real fight, I understand that. But is this WC is? It looked like all you need to know is chain punches and a front kick to succeed.

What I will say is that with EVERY art if a video clip doesn't made the art look good, everyone in that art will say "the people sucked". Anyone ever notice that? If it is 2 styles against each other for the style that loses it is always people from that losing art who will say, "that fighter sucked, I have seen way better"...lol.

Im not bashing anything nor anyone but I would like to see some folks in here show clips of their WC sparring sessions so I can have something to compare too. I would like to think this was a bad showing b/c the Sifu that taught the short guy seemed to have a lot of skill.  

I will say that I did enjoy watching it though.  Was better than the 3 minutes that Human Weapon TV show gave to WC.


I'm still LMAO@Leung Ting. "you call me Grand Master Leung Ting" "Now you bow to me" LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 21, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> From an outside perspective, it looked like just regular girl boxing. Wild punches and swinging for the fences. No technique at all.
> Now what you see in movies and youtube videos is a lot different than what happens in a real fight, I understand that. But is this WC is? It looked like all you need to know is chain punches and a front kick to succeed.
> 
> What I will say is that with EVERY art if a video clip doesn't made the art look good, everyone in that art will say "the people sucked". Anyone ever notice that? If it is 2 styles against each other for the style that loses it is always people from that losing art who will say, "that fighter sucked, I have seen way better"...lol.
> ...


 
They did suck , as a former instructor these things caught my eye.

Too high in the stance , thats even if they had a stance.
Back not kept straight.
Chain punching way to slow and as someone else mentioned very circular.
Sometimes the punches werent even on the centerline .
An experienced and well trained practitioners punches are like two pistons.
They had their guard too low , hard to stop a fast punch to the face with your hands too low , and some of them even started to stand side on with their hands in a quasi boxing guard.

Another thing they did is they didn't press the attack , they should have drilled straight through those guys centerlines but they didn't. 

They seemed to stay at Doug and Jimmys boxing range where they got picked off by long range punches , something to be wary of is that a boxer will have a reach advantage because he is in a side on stance which makes it even more crucial to get in very close and keep up the pressure on the centerline with nice fast , and tidy chain punches . 

It seems to me that they weren't experienced , theres just some things you don't forget like your stance , and how to punch properly and if you have done years of chi sau you have an irresistable urge to get in very close range where you can bring your weapons to bear .

I think they should have went to a Wong Shun Leung school or a couple of the others, I think they may have got more of run for their money


----------



## skinters (Feb 21, 2009)

thats why i mentioned why leung ting.

would have been a lot better under say wan kam leung,a student of the late WSL.


----------



## geezer (Feb 21, 2009)

skinters said:


> thats why i mentioned why leung ting.
> 
> would have been a lot better under say wan kam leung,a student of the late WSL.


 
Now let's not get all bogged down into sectarian bickering over a TV show for godsake! I understand your frustration over the sloppy performance of the WC/WT students. But who _were_ they anyway? Were they junior students? They certainly weren't high level instructors. And were they told to hold back a bit to let the gwai-lo (Doug and Jimmy) look good for the camera? I don't know. I do know that Leung Ting has produced some awesome fighters around the world. And he also is a world class self-promoter. So that's probably how the F.Q. producers linked up with him. Now I don't know anything about the other WC Sifu that they went to, except I liked what a saw. And, in spite of all the nitpicking, I thought the show presented WC/WT in a pretty good light. I enjoyed watching it. Oh well, crucify me for being positive.

BTW you can call me "Grandmaster Geezer", now bow to me! (I almost snorted my drink out through my nose when I heard that stuff, Ace --and that was Leung Ting trying to be _modest!_ Chortle, Chortle, snort, cough.)


----------



## skinters (Feb 21, 2009)

geezer 

you need crucifying for being so positive,cant have a good moan these days.:wink:


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 21, 2009)

geezer said:


> Now let's not get all bogged down into sectarian bickering over a TV show for godsake! I understand your frustration over the sloppy performance of the WC/WT students. But who _were_ they anyway? Were they junior students? They certainly weren't high level instructors. And were they told to hold back a bit to let the gwai-lo (Doug and Jimmy) look good for the camera? I don't know. I do know that Leung Ting has produced some awesome fighters around the world. And he also is a world class self-promoter. So that's probably how the F.Q. producers linked up with him. Now I don't know anything about the other WC Sifu that they went to, except I liked what a saw. And, in spite of all the nitpicking, I thought the show presented WC/WT in a pretty good light. I enjoyed watching it. Oh well, crucify me for being positive.
> 
> BTW you can call me "Grandmaster Geezer", now bow to me! (I almost snorted my drink out through my nose when I heard that stuff, Ace --and that was Leung Ting trying to be _modest!_ Chortle, Chortle, snort, cough.)


 
You could be onto something there Geezer , maybe they were told to go easy on them . I've never seen the show before , how have they gone when they have went up against other arts .

 Can other practitioners of other arts tell if they were  put up against relative beginners who might have been told to go easy . Or in some cases were Doug and Jimmy beaten decisively and drilled into the ground , as I said its the first time I've seen the show.


----------



## skinters (Feb 21, 2009)

to be honest,and i not trying to be arguementative,i would like to see wingchun portrayed to its fullest,there are enough good chunners out there to show it as it should be.suppose thats the way wingchun has become commercialised and a bit watered down.

mook,dont agree with geezer,he will only get carried away :wink1:


----------



## geezer (Feb 21, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> ...as I said its the first time I've seen the show.



Me too.


----------



## chisauking (Feb 22, 2009)

The main objective for the makers of the show is entertainment value & wide audiance exposure, and not free publicity for the wing chun community. Threfore, certain considerations are given when selecting the wing chun 'masters'. Whether you like Leung Ting or not, you can't deny that he's a 'charater', and with his worldwide legence of supporters, you can definately guarantee a large audiance base by choosing him.

As far as the 'results' of the match is concerned, I would say this: any game or sport and its most effective tools is determined by the objective of the game, the rules of the game, and its environment.

In the first match with the smaller guy, his opponent was doing quite well in the first part of the first round....until his endurance & fitness faltered. This is proof that endurance & tolerance to pain is the main criterias for this type of match. Off course, these attributes is also important in real combat, but not to the same extent -- unless fights last for 10-mins plus and the opponents wear hand & head gear, without shoes. (personally, I have never known any fights to last for more than 2-minutes).

In the second match, it was a total 'walkover' for the big guy. Was this down to his superior skills? Not neccesarily. More to do with his method was far more effective in this type of match. With a head guard & gloves to reduce the impact\force of the blows, speed, accuracy, hitting first, etc., was no longer the most important factor. Heavy swinging punches, agrressiveness and endurance was the order of the day.

Not many people believe me when I say the objective & rules and fighting conditions affect one's choice of method. But consider this: if you cover a hammer with a boxing glove, how do you hammer a nail? Well, the only possible way is by swinging the hammer with a longer arc to increase the force. And that's exactly what the big guy used in his match -- large swinging punches. More power, less speed and directness.

One will find that if the objective of the match were to change, say, to injure one's opponent as much as possible and quick as possible, using any means available, then the methods used will change.

If the rules of the match is changed, the the methods will also change.

If the environment and conditions change, say, bare-knuckles, hard boots, pointed bricks & glass, concrete ground, etc., then the method will change once again. 

At the end of the day, wing chun practitioners shouldn't take the results to heart. It was only a friendly game and if the game was under different objectives, rules, and environment, the results may not be the same. Contrary to what 'meatheads & the pepsi & popcorn brigade' may think, the matches weren't absolute 'truths'.

Some people say the WSL family would have been better representatives. I personally don't think so. Probably the best fighter out of that lineage in Hong Kong is sifu Wan Kam Leung.....but he's near 60 and probably haven't fought for real for many years. If you talk to anyone who really knows sifu Wan, they would confirm that in his younger days sifu Wan was a very good fighter indeed, but at his age, he would never have the endurance to play with much younger and fitter opponents. In fact, I think he would have done even worst than the WC guys! However, change the objective, rules and condition to no rules and whoever goes to the hospital first, then my money is on WKL (provided he has time to get in shape).

All in all, I'd enjoyed the clips and I'm sure I would enjoy the whole program when it's broadcasted. It hasn't done wing chun any harm -- in fact, I think it's promoted wing chun to a wider audiance worldwide, and that can ony be a good thing for all of us. And the fact that they chose to cover wing chun again after the other serious (human weapons) can only mean that audiance do want to see wing chun again.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 22, 2009)

geezer said:


> BTW you can call me "Grandmaster Geezer", now bow to me! (I almost snorted my drink out through my nose when I heard that stuff, Ace --and that was Leung Ting trying to be _modest!_ Chortle, Chortle, snort, cough.)



lol@modest.
I heard that Leung Ting wanted to be referred to as "Grandmaster Almightyness"  *shudders*


----------



## Steve (Mar 1, 2009)

I love this show. Doug always gets paired up with the toughest trainer.  Doug's trainer seemed pretty cool although when Doug hugged him toward the end I think he was surprised.  His translator had a great look and kind of shrugged.  I think that he really seemed to catch on a little better than Jim.   He also seems to bond more with his team every show.  

Jimmy is kind of like a bull in a china shop. He's kind if clumsy and the guy he trained with didn't impress.  Still, he's pretty good and seems like a nice guy.   

Overall, the show made the style look pretty good.


----------

